# Rabbit Ears Pass Backcountry



## River Malt

Does anyone have any information on a good place to backcountry ski around Rabbit Ears Pass or Steamboat? I'm heading up there this weekend and want to get some backcountry turn in; however, i've never skiied the area. Please let me know if you have any good spots. Thanks alot.

Craig


----------



## glenn

Steamboat locals are supposedly very jealous about their BC spots but I was shown around by an almost complete stranger and then again in the summer shown some really cool looking routes. 

Rabbit ears has little to offer a skier, but things north of town are much more interesting. I was taken into fish creek canyon from the hill, but it was rather complicated with lots of trail branches and some pretty heavy consequences for the wrong turn. Find a local or a good topo.


----------



## Bamfsk

Buff pass is the way to go


----------



## rsmiller

Hahns Peak, Farwell Mnt are both worth a walk. I have skied both. Lots of potential NW of Pearl Lake but access is an issue - both long approach and private property.


----------



## bobbuilds

Depending on how you aproach it you have a few options. send me a pm with yout T.I and I might be able to point you in the right direction. If you find the sled lots just ask for a tow, look for skis.

good people, real loud.


----------



## swifth2o

I agree. Haans Peek. There is a great cafe for apre or early breakfast too.


----------



## cmike1

Rabbit ears and Buff pass are overrun with noisy, two stroke machines. If that's alright with you then you might be able to find good snow if it hasn't been chewed up by the sleds or tracked out by towed boarders/skiers. Personally, I'd go elsewhere


----------



## BillyD

Unfortunately not a good source for either, but cmikes info is a bit off. They both have non motorized areas. 

Not that steep but always kind wondered how turns on Mt Baker would be. It is an old ski area that is across from muddy pass by the Walden turn on 40. Looks mostly mellow but pretty fun and never tracked.


----------



## powrider686

Tons of good backcountry around. Stop by the local Forest Service office and they can show you all the areas around with non-motorized access. Also the old Stagecoach Ski Area south of town has some pretty awesome old runs that are really easy to access and nobody really goes there. The stuff on Rabbit Ears is mostly low angle but if your good with a topo there are lots of runs with just a bit of effort. Buffalo Pass is also awesome but the access can be long depending on how far back you go. That being said their are plenty of runs that aren't more than a mile or two up the buffalo pass road. Be careful the pow might be so deep you need a snorkel! Go champagne pow!


----------



## Fry

Stay up on Rabbit Ears or Buff.... Yeah, that would be good for you to stay up there...


----------



## bobbuilds

thanks for posting it all online, now a google search will bring tons of **** up our way, good job boys, apparently its not that crowded anymore anyhow. I like getting to the sled lot at 4:30 on a saturday just to get first tracks. way to think it through.


----------



## powrider686

I love all the idiotic douche-bags on here, yes fry and bobbuilds i'm referring to you as well as anyone else who thinks it's blasphemy to point someone in the right direction. Has it never gone through your pea sized brain that tourism is what supports our economy here in the mountains of Colorado? Yes, people will ask where to go and being a good citizen that supports your local community, you should, at least, point them in the right direction. I'm not saying to detail your exact favorite runs, but helping someone out who is trying to spend a buttload of money, is prudent to enhancing your community and increasing the amount of revenue that it takes in. By telling someone who isn't from around here where the place is to go get some good pow, not only ensures that this person will have a good vacation, it almost always ensures they will bring their family back next year to spend 10-15 thousand dollars in a week. Sorry if being the ski bum you are doesn't allow you to even contemplate spending 10 g's on a family vacation. Also, I am a local rider who has lived in Colorado my whole life and I have NO problem helping someone have a good time while they are in Colorado, in fact it gives me a nice feeling inside knowing that I have helped someone have an experience that they normally would not have. Also it's nice to piss off people who think that the mountains are theirs, and only theirs. These mountains belong to everyone in the U.S. whether or not you like it. Enough said.


----------



## Fry

Yeah powrider, BC skiers typically ooze money. Why don't you worry about the Durango area, and leave Steamboat alone. Stagecoach is private land, so much for these mountains belonging to everyone in the US.

Ain't nobody bringing their family here & dropping 15k to go hike.

I've lived here all my life too. That means I have to share my stash? Ain't happening.


----------



## powrider686

That's all you got? Looks like your argument is shot. I never said show anyone your "stash", I said help a fellow person out and point them in the right direction so they can have a blast while their out here. I wouldn't show them my stash but I would point them to an area that they can have their fun. Also I don't live in Durango, I have lived in Steamboat, I am from Colorado and the location is irrelevant. I would point people in the right direction anywhere in Colorado. I believe, but may be incorrect, that the bottom of Stagecoach is on private land but the majority of the mountain is on Forest Service land. Also to single out Stagecoach is fairly shortsighted as the vast majority of land in the Steamboat area is either Forest Service or BLM land. Also anyone traveling to Steamboat, or Colorado for that matter, to ski, backcounty or ski area, does have a lot of money that they are planning on dropping in our communities. They need beer, food and lodging too unless you know of some kind of person who can vacation without spending a dime. Do you want to leave them with the "it's my mountain so leave" taste in their mouth so they decide to take their vacation money elsewhere?


----------



## Fry

I think most of Stagecoach is private, if not all, and if the bottom is private, how will you access without trespassing. Oh wait, doesn't matter, most of the land around here is public, so go ahead and ski anywhere.

BC skiers for the most part are some of the cheapest ski bums on the planet. The economy around here depends more on gapers from Florida and Germany than hikers.

You want to welcome the masses to Colorado, be my guest. Please keep your suggestions to trespass and your holier than thou nice guy attitude and your comments about pea-brains and idiots to yourself.


----------



## powrider686

I'm not holier than thou nice guy, just someone who understands that tourism is the backbone of our economies in the mountains. If you don't see it that way than maybe you should call your local government and ask who fills the coffers. It is tourists who foot the bills. I never said trespass either, I said most of the area is FS and BLM, which it is, and anyone can ski it, not just your high and mighty self and your buddies. If you know how to read a map you can find these areas and ski them. I know you can access the area around Stagecoach without trespassing. Also the guy who "ain't nobody" does need to eat, drink and sleep so the argument that it doesn't have any effect on the town is bunk. It "ain't you" who is keeping Steamboats streets paved, I am sure of that. Thanks and try again.


----------



## bobbuilds

so, i am about to unload, sorry if i don't punctuate properly....

But,you should not just tell someone on a forum where to go, you could send a pm. why a pm, because not every one can read it. if you just say where to go bla bla bla it look like berthoud pass, or RMNP, for fucks sake, there are tons of people out there giving instructional classes at every fuckin trailhead. i used to get turns right off the bat DAYS after it passed. now i have to hike 5 mile and ski the fuckin sticks so tight you think you were indiana jones. it sucks, avy pits on a 20* slope? are you serious? most people arent even learning. i hate people i hate crossing tracks and i am sick and tired of people following me!!!!!!!!!!!!! get the fuck out. it is all going to shit so fucking fast, no one is .. aghhhh!!!!!! fuck it dude.


----------



## bobbuilds

I like to ski powder. powder, not chop. 

also, it is the back country. people are supposed to die. you should be scared, and if you do go in be ready, because when people do dumb shit its cool but when people do dumb shit in your area and it gets closed or reduced in size you will be pissed too.(snowwmobile in W.A. go obviously into a slide zone, hit a kid in a parking lot, take your pick...) the list goes on, is all im saying dont make everything so obvious? 

between the gov. and wall-mart and the home depot, i now hate the internet,

that is all.


B.T.W. I love to ski powder, don't you? remember a few days ago? AHHHH. you know what I mean? powder baby, knee deep blower, fluffy.


I think LineDawg saw the white room. awesome day!!!

all in all, AWESOME season...............


----------



## bobbuilds

I am sorry if i seem mad, i cant edit my post.

i like powder.


----------



## Fry

Builds, I hear ya.


----------



## mhelm

Nice pissing contest going on in here! I would just like to add that I had some sick lines in bounds today that would rival many sick back country areas. None of the tourists ever touch my favorite spots. The back country areas up in the Zirkels are better than most. I go up there for a couple of days and never see anyone...

I see both sides of this argument... a little info is never bad, but be careful who you give the info to. The average person is not equipped to deal with the BC. Some people would just be happy to get out and enjoy nature away from other humans... everyone is different! Whatever you do... have fun and be safe, but mostly have Fun!!!!


----------



## 3d3vart

Wait a second...a few people reply with well-known spots like Rabbit Ears, Buff Pass, Hahns, Farewell, etc. and a few buzzards freak out? Wow. I didn't know those were "stashes" and that posting that info on the buzz was going to cause a mass migration of powder seekers to drive up to the secret and never-heard-of area rumored to be called "Steamboat Springs" and turn it into the next Berthoud. Shit.

I live in Steamboat. Come into town and ask around...if you're not a total douche you'll find someone who'll reveal some goods. Hopefully you'll see Fry and Bobbuilds out there on the trail and can give em a high five as you poach their line...oh wait, bob said he can only find pow if he skis five miles in and skis the heavy timber, so never mind. He's alone on that one. Talk to somebody else...there is plenty to be had by all.

Share the goods and help a brother out.


----------



## bobbuilds

3d3vart said:


> there is plenty to be had by all.
> 
> Share the goods and help a brother out.


 
this is true, you are right. I just think that it should take more than a google search to find. send people a PM or talk in a general sense about the area. we will all get fucked in the end, you will know what i mean when the time comes...

and for the record: This is not the first time i have skinned past a boot track with a husband/wife BOOTPACKING a skin trail 3/4 mile in, fully geared up with a ski 163 in lenght and 60 under foot screaming at each other. or 2 teenage snowboarders on 1 snowmobile wwwaaaayyyyy back behind corona no skins no split no....

.....all i'm sayin'


----------



## lmyers

mhelm said:


> I see both sides of this argument... a little info is never bad, but be careful who you give the info to. The average person is not equipped to deal with the BC. Some people would just be happy to get out and enjoy nature away from other humans... everyone is different! Whatever you do... have fun and be safe, but mostly have Fun!!!!


I agree with this. I have no problem sharing places to access good backcountry zones from trailheads. I may not tell them exactly where to ski, but if they can read a map, and have the initiative to climb for their turns, I will point them in the right direction.

What I won't do is tell people how to access the sidecountry stashes bordering the resorts. It's too easy for someone with no avalanche training and no awareness of their surroundings to duck a rope and get themselves into trouble...then they have caused a problem for not only themselves, but possibly for ski patrol, search and rescue, and for the rest of us that use "questionable" access points.

Granted, I don't live in Summit, Eagle, Steamboat, or the Winter Park area....but I welcome more people in the backcountry around here. There are so many options, no-one is going to "steal your stash", besides you can always climb further or higher to get away from the non-existent crowds. Or just be nice, maybe you'll make a new friend.


----------



## Jahve

Boy I am sure glad that there is no good skiing anywhere here around south central. 

We all know all the best lines are to be had either around berthoud pass or up at CP... Maybe you can include the stuff of Loveland pass... Yea the best skiing is on the front range or summit county .. 

The very poor terrain around here must be the reason that folks up here seem to be a bit more friendly with the backcountry vibe. There is no problem with logan posts up some sweet tr's of some of the local stuff as we just keep a different vibe up here than you run into with the "rat race" bc that you find many places in CO..


----------



## BillyD

Allright knuckleheads. Mountainbuzz, TGR , TTips and all other sites like this were supposed to have a community feel. If you needed beta on a run, you simply ask, like you would ask a friend. For someone you don't know to tell you to fuck off for asking is LAME. You are the LOSER. Its not your problem to worry about anyone asking either. That is up to them as is their preparedness in the backcountry. Its like telling someone that they shouldn't boat class five because you don't think its safe. Stick to worrying about yourself. 

If you don't want to share, because you are such a badass mofo and such a cool back country powder slayer, then don't. Shut up and go away. Secondly, this argument has been going on for years. Go away Howlie get out of my line. I have asked people to follow them at resorts I am not as familiar with and have shown many people where to go when they are from out of town. There is nothing wrong with asking. In short GET OVER YOURSELVES. You are not that cool or that badass. (Your lines are probably not that original anyway)


----------



## glenn

It's a time honored tradition to keep legit powder stashes hush hush, and blowing up secret spots sucks. The first time your favorite spot goes to shit or gets shut down because of a big mouth you will understand. It's also a time honored tradition to show people around to the obvious good spots everyone knows about anyways. This is a jumping off point for people to explore and learn on their own. 

For all the negative things that are constantly said about Berthoud, I spent 3 winters in WP and plenty of days at Berthoud with no issues, only friendly people and good lines. I'm not even going to pretend it's the collegiates or similar, but it's way easier to access, and the pillow lines make it so sweet. Thankfully as much as the guide book gave up, it kept so much more unrevealed in the accordance with both of the above traditions.


----------



## BillyD

I hear where you are coming from Glenn and I am no backcountry guru, but have been around for quite sometime and have had many of my lines blown up. Oddly enough I usually find new ones. Part of the problem is most of the whiners are people who bought heir sleds or started to get out in the backcountry in the last ten years yet feel all the so called new comers are destroying their personal stashes. 

I think it is classic for instance how Frenchy posts pics and although it generated stoke it was met by as much criticism, by the know it alls. Can't help it, but that is lame to me. If anyone knew of the original intent of a forum like this, it was him.


----------



## bobbuilds

lmyers said:


> I agree with this. I have no problem sharing places to access good backcountry zones from trailheads. I may not tell them exactly where to ski, but if they can read a map, and have the initiative to climb for their turns, I will point them in the right direction.
> 
> I agree with this
> 
> What I won't do is tell people how to access the sidecountry stashes bordering the resorts. It's too easy for someone with no avalanche training and no awareness of their surroundings to duck a rope and get themselves into trouble...then they have caused a problem for not only themselves, but possibly for ski patrol, search and rescue, and for the rest of us that use "questionable" access points.
> 
> Excellent point^^^^^I have recently noticed more double ropes, or stuff being sluffed off and even trees cut down at my resort, but in all fairness to my resort it is probably too close in proximity to a catwalk.
> 
> Granted, I don't live in Summit, Eagle, Steamboat, or the Winter Park area....but I welcome more people in the backcountry around here. There are so many options, no-one is going to "steal your stash", besides you can always climb further or higher to get away from the non-existent crowds. Or just be nice, maybe you'll make a new friend.


I wish I lived out there....


RDNEK said:


> Boy I am sure glad that there is no good skiing anywhere here around south central.
> 
> We all know all the best lines are to be had either around berthoud pass or up at CP... Maybe you can include the stuff of Loveland pass... Yea the best skiing is on the front range or summit county ..
> 
> You guys have great terrain with amazing access. I am verry jelous of your location. you guys ride backside from copper to grand junction and have like 7 roads from salida to B.v that dump you right at the base of those monsters. and lets not forget to the south, monarch and C.B or the south east, should I go on?....
> 
> And, no population.
> 
> all the I70 west of the tunnel go to copper, vail, aspen, cooper. The 6 people in Como ski breck, and you 3 have the place to yourselfs
> 
> meanwhile, I have to share with like 1/2 a million people who have no creativity and literally follow you down.
> 
> The very poor terrain around here must be the reason that folks up here seem to be a bit more friendly with the backcountry vibe. There is no problem with logan posts up some sweet tr's of some of the local stuff as we just keep a different vibe up here than you run into with the "rat race" bc that you find many places in CO..





BillyD said:


> Allright knuckleheads. Mountainbuzz, TGR , TTips and all other sites like this were supposed to have a community feel. If you needed beta on a run, you simply ask, like you would ask a friend. For someone you don't know to tell you to fuck off for asking is LAME. You are the LOSER. Its not your problem to worry about anyone asking either. That is up to them as is their preparedness in the backcountry. Its like telling someone that they shouldn't boat class five because you don't think its safe. Stick to worrying about yourself.
> 
> I used to tell people to fuck off, and I am sure I still come across that way, but I am trying to get better. also, you say to stick to worrying about yourself. This is great advise for me, I really need to try to remember this one, I am serious.
> 
> thank you
> 
> If you don't want to share, because you are such a badass mofo and such a cool back country powder slayer, then don't. Shut up and go away. Secondly, this argument has been going on for years. Go away Howlie get out of my line. I have asked people to follow them at resorts I am not as familiar with and have shown many people where to go when they are from out of town. There is nothing wrong with asking. In short GET OVER YOURSELVES. You are not that cool or that badass. (Your lines are probably not that original anyway)


it is not so much that I do not share in person, I just am not a fan of leaving it online for people to find. our space is not limited, but our acess is.



glenn said:


> It's a time honored tradition to keep legit powder stashes hush hush, and blowing up secret spots sucks. The first time your favorite spot goes to shit or gets shut down because of a big mouth you will understand. It's also a time honored tradition to show people around to the obvious good spots everyone knows about anyways. This is a jumping off point for people to explore and learn on their own.
> 
> For all the negative things that are constantly said about Berthoud, I spent 3 winters in WP and plenty of days at Berthoud with no issues, only friendly people and good lines. I'm not even going to pretend it's the collegiates or similar, but it's way easier to access, and the pillow lines make it so sweet. Thankfully as much as the guide book gave up, it kept so much more unrevealed in the accordance with both of the above traditions.


I like alot about berthoud pass, especially those pillow lines around #3 and #4 and the rocks... whooooo..... and the big boys, have not done those yet though.

The lappable stuff is gone but hey, you are right there^^^^on stuff to be had. lots of 3 turns to send it, bomb hole. switch to the road....

Nothing will come close to the serenity of the collegiates. I have come to terms with this.



BillyD said:


> I hear where you are coming from Glenn and I am no backcountry guru, but have been around for quite sometime and have had many of my lines blown up. Oddly enough I usually find new ones. Part of the problem is most of the whiners are people who bought heir sleds or started to get out in the backcountry in the last ten years yet feel all the so called new comers are destroying their personal stashes.
> 
> I think it is classic for instance how Frenchy posts pics and although it generated stoke it was met by as much criticism, by the know it alls. Can't help it, but that is lame to me. If anyone knew of the original intent of a forum like this, it was him.


We will always find new lines, it is our goal, fresh and deep. I agree there.
I don't claim to know it all, but if we do not share information on a personal level soon everyone will.... 

One last thing, you guys are all good hearted people and have shared tons of beta with me through personal experiance and mesages. I am greatful, Thank you Logan, Jahvee, Glenn, and others.

This is a great comunity


----------



## bobbuilds

p.s. i quoted and replyed in the boxes, I am not changing your words, but replying to things you have said, this is my most advanced reply to date so bare with me.


ski powder, check

operate computer, no


----------



## Abe17

I've had some good luck out by Stagecoach Res. There is an old ski area there and you can skin right from a parking lot up the old runs/lift lines... I've always been with a local that lives there, but, everyone else I encountered was super friendly. Maybe that is what Mt. Baker is? I have no idea what it is called today or what it was called back in the day...


----------

